# Help! Eating my bedquilt!



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am at a loss as to what to do with my 7 month old male V, Cooper. He has been a challenge up to now, but he's not torn up anything in the house except his crate beds. 

Last week he became interested in ripping up my Pottery Barn bed quilt. I have caught him several times and scolded him, the last time I grabbed his collar and told him NO firmly, he runs away from me I think he knows he's doing wrong, but overtime I turn around he is in there again. I keep the bedroom doors closed, but they don't latch (double doors) so he pushes them open and goes for the quilt. I have sprayed the quilt with bitter apple to no avail. He has a box of chew toys that are his and he goes there often. All of his toys are rubber or chew bones such as nylabone. He destroys stuffed things so I don't give him any of those. I thought maybe he needed a softer thing to play with so I dug out an old stuffed chicken, he was so happy to have it but with in about 10 minutes went into destroy mode. Then getting it from him is another challenge because he runs from me and knows that I want to take it. 

Any suggestions on how to deal with this? I know you all will ask if he is getting enough exercise and I would have to say yes I think so. Today we had just returned from a long walk, he had gone running in our 3 acre yard and it had not been 30 minutes and he was at the quilt. My gut says it's his 7 month old hormones kicking in. 

What is the best way to discipline him here and how to stop the destruction before it gets worse and he goes for my couch!! 

Thanks so much
Melinda


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That sounds frustrating! Prevent it from happening in the first place by crating him or keeping him on a leash tethered to you when your attention needs to be elsewhere. A gate placed in front of your closed bedroom doors or even just some string lashed around both door knobs (if I'm picturing your setup correctly) might add some extra security for those moments when he still manages to slip away. Exercise seems to energize them, rather than tire them out--maybe it's the endorphins--but see if a short training session after a run around your property helps him wind down. 

And I don't think it'll change his desire to destroy your quilt, but I've heard good things about the longevity of Tuffy toys. Some friends in the lobster fishing business have been posting updates for the last couple years of their Tuffy lobster toy to the effect of, "Still here!" And the one I have has lasted for 3 or 4 years now, but my girl is gentle with her toys. 

It also sounds like his retrieving could use some positive retraining to make your life easier. Next time you need to take something from him (I say next time, but really you'll want to set this up as a training scenario), rather than engaging in a game of chase, just sit down on the floor. If he comes to you, praise him, but don't try to take the toy. Keep your voice and body language relaxed. Once he sees that he can keep it, he should start coming in your space more frequently. After a few repetitions grab his collar and take the toy. You can fold in his lip at the corner of his mouth under and into his teeth if he won't willingly release. Praise him as you take it and admire the drool-soaked toy as if it's a precious jewel. Then give it right back. Let him do a few more flybys, and then take the toy once again, praise him, but this time keep it and put it away. Training session done. After a few sessions, add in a vocal command like give, out, or drop, as you take the toy from him.


----------

